# New Humi pics!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I did some rearranging and took a few quick shots. Please try to not drool on your keyboards.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great humi Dozer!! But I think he's already to small!! :lol:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Great Humi


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad you're not my neighbor, cause I covet your humidor...
Nice looking setup there!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Now that is one sweet stash Dozer!! Love the Name plate!!*


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow - that is an excellent cache of cigars Dozer. Looks like time for a matched set of humis - that one is full.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats crazy. awsome humi


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Very Nice Dozer I like your taste


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

IS the USA in a cigar shortage if so there all at dozers house wow thats a nice Humi


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

*Party At Dozer's!!!!!!!*


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Dozer, I think you have a monkey on your back! Wow, that's not a humidor, that's a cigar store! I shall not covet....I shall not covet....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

BIGGER BIGGER BIGGER,when will the madness end?congrats on your new toy storage.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like it's time for a walk in!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

The EVP said:


> *Party At Dozer's!!!!!!!*


Friday at 4pm when he's at work:lol:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow. We have all seen Dozer's ammo shed. Or have we? I bet he has like 3 coolers too.....


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks nice man! Where did you get it?


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Awesome Humi! Where did you get it?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice setup Dozer looks like you are prepared for those Big Job's!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very sweet humidor!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Wow. We have all seen Dozer's ammo shed. Or have we? *I bet he has like 3 coolers too.....*


Uh, yeah... :biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> Looks nice man! Where did you get it?


http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...tegory_Code=FURNITUREHUMIDORS&Product_Count=5


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the same one! Very nice!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice setup...I guess that beats my 25ct desktop!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap..........



:dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Humidor space is like vacation and money, you can never have enough!!!

very nice Dozer!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Too late...I think may keyboard is destroyed because of the drool! Nice humi!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Dozer, thats off the hook Bro. My clothes closet isn't that large! But then again, most of my clothes can fit in my saddle bags anyway! Nice set up


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Uh, yeah... :biggrin:


...you do see those coolers in the first 2 pictures on the right!!!those are some sweet pictures man!! makes me a little jealous too!!


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*keyring....*

dozer,

Nice set up!!

But....whats on the end of your keyring??? Looks like a human MOLAR.

Your not doing amateur Dentistry at work are you???

FN in MT


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! That is a beauty. I am totally jealous - been looking at the same cabinet for years but have not pulled the trigger.....yet!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Big D,

Now that is something to drool over.. That makes me want to dig into my stash and start smoking!! 

Nice setup and beautiful cigars.. 

Your should start charging for tours.. LOL!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

very nice set up
:dribble:
i think you have a great selection in there, lots of amazing stuff
smart man


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

FN in MT said:


> dozer,
> 
> Nice set up!!
> 
> ...


Actually it's a plastic skull.

It indicates what will happen to anyone that messes with my stash...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

paint said:


> BIGGER BIGGER BIGGER,when will the madness end?congrats on your new toy storage.


Actually it's about a year old. I just moved some things around and posted some updated pics.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> Big D,
> 
> Now that is something to drool over.. That makes me want to dig into my stash and start smoking!!
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea. I can use the money to buy more cigars... :biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Mike-
I have the same Hum--Of course mine is much neater than yours 

Hey--open those drawers up so we can see the good stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh yeah--Where is the oasis??--I see the readout but where is the unit???


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice - great huindore - good pics.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Do I even need to say how nice that is?


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, Dozer, that's severely impressive! I guess you didn't have much room before this showed up.....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Oh yeah--Where is the oasis??--I see the readout but where is the unit???


The Oasis is on the shelf above the drawers behind the box of Nubs. As far as whats in the drawers click my sig. The contents hasn't really changed all that much from the original pics.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice mike I love that humi How many boxes do you actually fit in there?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> very nice mike I love that humi How many boxes do you actually fit in there?


I don't know. Let me go look...

27 boxes and one bundle. And before you ask there are seven boxes in the 100qt cooler... For now. My 48qt is FULL of bagies and four trays.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> I don't know. Let me go look...
> 
> 27 boxes and one bundle. And before you ask there are seven boxes in the 100qt cooler... For now. My 48qt is FULL of bagies and four trays.


how about singles in there I'm thinking of getting one


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> how about singles in there I'm thinking of getting one


It's billed as a 3000 count. Which assumes all the drawers are full and all the shelves have just boxes on them. Not exactly sure how many smokes in the drawers but they are full just about to capicity. I would say about 50-60 per depending on size. The trays hold about 200 per depending.

I'll post pick of the drawers in this thread per Harveys request in a couple minutes.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Nice Mike-
> I have the same Hum--Of course mine is much neater than yours
> 
> Hey--open those drawers up so we can see the good stuff!!!!!!!!!!


Ask and ye shall recieve. Here you go Harvey.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys kill me with these "in house stores". You lucky SOBs! One day....one day....


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dozer you better get another one for all the coolers now make it a wall unit


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet ass humi Dozer


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Can we say "obsessive compulsive"?? LOL!!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

DOZER - you have the wrong name bro... You name should be DUMP TRUCK with a himidor like that... 


... and the fricken Rocky Patel Edge - red labels.... Had one tonight (last one too)  Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

drscholl14 said:


> Wow, Dozer, that's severely impressive! I guess you didn't have much room before this showed up.....


Prior to getting this about a year ago. I never bought boxes just 5ers and singles. I was up to 12 humidors of various sizes ranging between 50 and 300 count.


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

If I ever come up with that kind of scratch, that's the humi for me. Excellent looking and functional. On my current budget, it's coolidors!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow nice! Next is a walk in! LOL


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Very Nice!!!*

Bro!
That is one amazing cabinet humidor. Great name plate!:whoohoo:
I think you may be ready for another one soon if not now.:lol:


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> Can we say "obsessive compulsive"?? LOL!!


Just a thought. If you want to age your sticks you need the room. Especially if you like more than just a few brands/sizes. If you buy a couple boxes of all your favs and try to rotate them you run out of space fast.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

tuelle said:


> If I ever come up with that kind of scratch, that's the humi for me. Excellent looking and functional. On my current budget, it's coolidors!


you can find that baby usually at a nice discount on Cbid--Lets say about $400


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! Great set up Dozer!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> you can find that baby usually at a nice discount on Cbid--Lets say about $400


not there today I looked:wazzapp:


----------

